# Resident Evil: Afterlife - 4K Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Mike Edwards said:


> With these 4K UHD releases of older films we’re really here for two things. How is the video score and how does the audio compare? Well, in this case the 4K UHD upgrade from 1080p Blu-ray is rather satisfactory. I wouldn’t say that the upgrade is an incredible leap over the very impressive Blu-ray release, but the HDR gives richer colors and a more texture look to the finer details in the film. Grime and blood show up brighter and more defined on faces, and the stone walls of the prison seem to be more tactile to my eye. Blacks are deep and inky, with no signs of any major crush, and the shadow detail is exemplary. I have noticed in all the recent “Resident Evil” films that there is a glossy sheen over Milla’s face, which most likely is used to keep her from looking as old as she’s gotten since the first movie (yes, people do age), and that makes her face lose a bit of detail in the process. Sometimes I had a hard time noticing any significant improvement in the picture, while other times (usually in brighter sunlight) there was a very nice uptick in visual clarity. While not absolutely jaw dropping in comparison to the Blu-ray, the 4K UHD disc does show enough improvement that I have to give it a solid thumbs up.
> 
> ....and the new upgrade to an Atmos track and 4K video make this combo set a VERY attractive looking offer. The video is a decent enough upgrade over the 1080p disc that we’ve had since 2010, but the Atmos is where the goodies are at. The extras are the same extras that were on the normal Blu-ray (and that’s where they’re housed in fact), but overall this 4K UHD release is an appreciable upgrade over the Blu-ray. If you’re a fan of the series and want the best audio and video available (and don’t care about the 3D) then this is the version to get. Recommended for a fun watch.


And there I was all content in my BD Snuggie. Now I know 4K is a worthy target. I was already convinced about ATMOS because even though my HT is only 5.1, every ATMOS-encoded movie I've watched has had excellent 5.1 sound. I guess once you get a taste of ATMOS and 4K, ya don't wantsta go back! Anyway, sincere thanks for the review and keep 'em coming!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Lumen said:


> And there I was all content in my BD Snuggie. Now I know 4K is a worthy target. I was already convinced about ATMOS because even though my HT is only 5.1, every ATMOS-encoded movie I've watched has had excellent 5.1 sound. I guess once you get a taste of ATMOS and 4K, ya don't wantsta go back! Anyway, sincere thanks for the review and keep 'em coming!


haha, I thought I was free from the 4K bug until I upgraded my display and said "huh, lets just grab a player so I can start reviewing these discs". Then it's all downhill from there


----------

